# Spring Cock!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's one that's been in the freezer for awhile that I brought back to life. Big *** gamefarm Spring bird. Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Are you sure that isn't a turkey?? :rollin:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice ! What does the bidding start at?


----------

